# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اجرای برنامه روی سیستم های دیگر

## Juventus FC

درود

من وقتی یک برنامه ای مینوسیم و میخوام این برنامه رو ببرم روی یک سیستم دیگه اجرا کنم و به چند نفر به اصطلاح نشون بدم، روی سیستم دیگه جواب نمیده و خب میگه این کامپوننتها رو اون سیستم وجود نداره بعد هم کامپوننت ها باید روی اون سیستم رجیستر بشه و وقتی هم که رجیستر بشه نصف و نیمه بازم برنامه کار میده مثلا دیتاگرید فقط یک ستون نمایش میده حالا اگر برنامه با پایگاه داده هم باشه که مشکل میشه دو تا

حالا دقیقا راه حل این مشکل چیه که من بخواهم این برنامه رو روی سیستم دیگه به همین شکلی که رو سیستم من اجرا میشه اجرا کنم ؟

----------


## ahmad abdoli

سلام

شما باید اول روی دیتا گریدتون راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Edit رو انتخاب کنید.

بعد دوباره کلیک راست روی دیتا گرید و می بینید که گزینه های جدیدی به منوی راست کلیک اضافه شدن. خوب شما از بین اونها گزینه Append رو انتخاب می کنید تا یک ستون به دیتا گرید اضاف بشه

به هر تعداد که توی دیتا بیستون فیلد دارید ستون اضاف کنید .


بعد به  properties کنترل دیتا گرید در تب columns برید و اونجا caption و DataField مربوطه هر ستون رو وارد کنید.

----------


## isaac23

دوست پیشنهاد من استفاده از نرم افزار Advanced.Installer.Architect.12.0 هستش برای اینکه فایل ستاپ قشنگ درست کنی و راحت بتونی روی سیستم طرف کار کنه خودش ocx رو میشناسه و در کمتر از 1 دقیقه میتونی درستش کنی 

موفق باشی

----------


## Juventus FC

> سلام
> 
> شما باید اول روی دیتا گریدتون راست کلیک کنید و گزنیه Edit رو انتخاب کنید.
> 
> بعد دوباره کلیک راست روی دیتا گرید و می بینید که گزینه های جدیدی به منوی راست کلیک اضافه شدن. خوب شما از بین اونها گزینه Append رو انتخاب می کنید تا یک ستون به دیتا گرید اضاف بشه
> 
> به هر تعداد که توی دیتا بیستون فیلد دارید ستون اضاف کنید .
> 
> 
> بعد به  proprtis کنترل دیتا گرید در تب columns برید و اونجا caption و DataField مربوطه هر ستون رو وارد کنید.


نه دوست من من اینقدر ها هم مبتدی نیستم، میگم برنامه مینویسم، مشکل من اضافه کردن ستون به دیتاگرید نیست، وقتی فایل exe میسازم و روی سیستم دیگه امتحان میکنم دیتا گرید نصف و نیمه نمایش داده میشه و کار با دیتاگرید که چیز خاصی نداره

----------


## rojg@r

من هم یه همچین مشکلی داشتم با Setup Factury مشکلم حل شد.
ستاپ برنامه تو با ستاپ فاکتوری بساز.

----------


## YasserDivaR

واسه برنامه ستاپ درست کن
فایل پروژه وی بی رو با یه ویرایشگر متن باز کن
تو چند خط اول کامپوننت های که استفاده کردی رو پیدا کن و کنار فایل اجرایی قرار بده
بعد توی ستاپ دستور بده که ستاپ اونا رو رجیستر کنه

----------


## Juventus FC

من که اصلا نفهمیدم چی گفتید
با کدوم نرم افزار ؟ چه جوری ؟ قدم به قدم بگید.

----------


## Juventus FC

من هنوز نمیدونم چه جوری باید برای برنامم SETUP بسازم




> دوست پیشنهاد من استفاده از نرم افزار Advanced.Installer.Architect.12.0 هستش برای اینکه فایل ستاپ قشنگ درست کنی و راحت بتونی روی سیستم طرف کار کنه خودش ocx رو میشناسه و در کمتر از 1 دقیقه میتونی درستش کنی 
> موفق باشی


این نرم افزار خیلی خوبه منتها چرا دیتابیس رو منتقل نمیکنه ؟ من نمیدونم باید چه کرد ؟ دلیل انتقال ندادن دیتابیس چیه ؟




> من هم یه همچین مشکلی داشتم با Setup Factury مشکلم حل شد.
> برانامه تو با ستاپ فاکتوری بساز.


من دقیقا کار با این نرم افزار متوجه نشدم، یک جای کار آدم رو ول میکنه و دقیقا نمیدونم باید دنبال چی باشم 

مشکل آخر اینکه کلا این دیتابیس نمیشه کاری کرد که کاربر نبینش یا نمیدونم یک کار خاصی کرد چون اینجوری امکان سوء استفاده خیلی میشه و راحت میشه دستکاریش کرد و بازم اینکه وقتی یک Exe با خود VB درست میکنی و میبری روی یک سیستم دیگه همون پروژه رو با همون تجهیزات و اینا ، وقتی میخوای اجرا کنی وقتی وارد صفحه ورود اطلاعات میری میزنه DATA not intialize یک همچین چیزی بعد هم دیتاگرید نصفه نیمه نشون میده

21788149546858891661.jpg

این روی یک سیستم دیگه است دیتابیس که کلا ERROR داد و کار نمیده ولی دیتاگرید من 9 تا ستون داشت یکیش رو بیشتر نمایش نمیده

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوستان جواب شما رو دادند، برای برنامتون باید ستاپ درست کنید تا فایلهای مورد نیازش رو در سیستم مقصد کپی و رجیستر کنه
برای ستاپ هم می‌تونید از نرم افزار Setup Factory استفاده کنید
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به بخش ساخت ستاپ مراجعه کنید

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

سلام
فرمایش دوستان عزیز متین ولی من بر اساس تجربه عرض میکنم که برنامه InstallShield Express 2.11 برای ساخت ستاپ واقعا کاریه و از پروژه VB6 هم پشتیبانی میکنه.
موفق باشید

----------


## isaac23

دوست عزیز زمانی که می خوای ستاپ درست کنی فایل دیتابیس رو مخفی کن تا از دید کاربر مخفی باشه و اگه اطلاعاتت خیلی مهمه و دوست نداری کسی واردش بشه میتونی روی فایلت رمز بزاری و نذاری کسی واردش بشه ....

و در مورد دیتا گرد هم باید بگم منم همچنین مشکلی داشتم اما با Advanced.Installer.Architect.12.0 ستاپ رو ساختم مشکلم حل شد و زیاد هم سخت نیست راحت هستش ....

موفق باشید.

----------


## isaac23

> سلام
> فرمایش دوستان عزیز متین ولی من بر اساس تجربه عرض میکنم که برنامه InstallShield Express 2.11 برای ساخت ستاپ واقعا کاریه و از پروژه VB6 هم پشتیبانی میکنه.
> موفق باشید



دوست عزیز این نسخه از SQL 2005 یا بالاتر پشتیبانی میکنه ؟؟؟

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

باسلام
متاسفانه SQL رو روش امتحان نکردم و نمیتونم به طور یقین جواب رو خدمتتون عرض کنم.

----------


## علیرضا5

برای رفع ارور  connot initilize data bindings که مربوط به عکس هست این نرم افزار رو روی سیستمی که قراره برنامه روش اجرا بشه نصب کنید

----------

